# Must See! World War Z - Official Trailer



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## El Chorizo (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, trailer looks awesome. First trailer I've seen as well.

I also went to be clear. I don't think Zombies will ever happen. But take hundreds of starved, thirsty, desperate humans and pit them against a group of individuals who have food and water and see what the 'unprepped' people turn into.


----------



## 4Nines (Apr 9, 2012)

Dang that does look cool! Interested to see how they all turned into Zombies


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks interesting, but not enough to cause me to put another red cent in the pockets of the likes of Pitt.


----------



## dascrow (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks ok, I feel like I've already seen it


----------



## usmamg (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks good, I hate zombies!


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Rock on!!! I read the book and was thrilled when I heard about this movie. Very disappointed that it won't follow the book but a bit excited to finally see something from it. I am usually up to speed on movies but this preview slipped past me this week.


----------



## lyz.grace (Nov 9, 2012)

.


----------

